# Bluebird VS. SUNNY



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

ok i was told by one guy the SUNNY engine was the best b13 engine, but my other friend tole me dat the BLuebird was better.... dude.. witch ones better?lol cuz i got a stock SE-R USDM  well say waht u gotta say.. whats yalls opinion .. k thnx peaCE


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

yes, the Sunny GTiR will be better! 

hey, but learn how to spell.


----------



## bluetopnx (Oct 7, 2004)

*whats the diff*

arnt both the pulsar and the bluebird both blue top sr20sets, whats the difference


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

lmao. i havent own a nissan in the past few months, im only 16, and you have a "project car", yet still you...lol
http://www.se-r.net/about/sunnygtir/index.html?S=aed3176d6c77d26de11e8a4d07fdd9dd 
 

the sunny comes with a few more ponies than the bluebird by the way... :cheers:


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

chimmike said:


> before criticizing someone's spelling, get your facts straight!


perhaps that's what I'd do.


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

chimmike said:


> there is no Sunny GTiR. the GTiR was a pulsar.
> 
> the sunny was n/a SR20DE.
> 
> ...



YEA!!!! u go chimmike, u tell him man .... stop pickin on me .... just cuz imma newbie. oh and thnx for the info man  :thumbup:


----------



## smileyjuggalo (Aug 4, 2004)

yes, go with the PULSAR GTI-R! i did and it's wonderful!!! it's not just a few extra ponies but lots of extra better stuff!!!and it's not that hard to swap!


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

chimmike said:


> ahh, 16, so you know it all
> 
> whatever you say, oh king of knowledge!


yes! im a teen.. teens know it all. too bad your not a teen anymore... :thumbdwn: 
hey..at least you had the balls to reply even after you got selfPWN3D.. :thumbup:


----------



## bluetopnx (Oct 7, 2004)

*differences*

whats is the differences between the pulsar gti-r. they are internally the same are they not? im not sure yet what det im going to use, i guess whatever i can find. any places you guys recomend to buy from. im in MN


----------



## bluetopnx (Oct 7, 2004)

*swap*



smileyjuggalo said:


> yes, go with the PULSAR GTI-R! i did and it's wonderful!!! it's not just a few extra ponies but lots of extra better stuff!!!and it's not that hard to swap!



hey smileyjuggalo, send me a pm im interested in this swap, thanx


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

*SO in END*

so the Bluebird is better then the SUNNY?.... riiiiiiiiiiiiiiight?????????????? is dat what yall sayin? im a lil SSSLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ....


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

no! we are saying GET THE PULSAR GTiR ENGINE! not the bluebird! PULSAR GTiR(SUNNY GTiR)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, there are certain benefits the GTiR SR20DET has over the bluebird.

1) lower compression
2) piston oil squirters
3) larger oil passages
4) quad throttle bodies
5) t28 turbo

however, it's more expensive to get working correctly than the bluebird....so you're paying a bit more for the engine, and still more to make it run properly.

I say figure out your budget first, then decide on what stuff to get.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

chimmike said:


> well, there are certain benefits the GTiR SR20DET has over the bluebird.
> 
> 1) lower compression
> 2) piston oil squirters
> ...


6) solid lifters...


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

hhhmmmmmm.............. so whats the price range on the sunny GTi-R..?? and is it a hard swap??? is there alot of things u gotta do b4 u swap? details ppl i need DETAILS!!!! lol :thumbup: thank u kindly


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

SeR.NisSUN said:


> hhhmmmmmm.............. so whats the price range on the sunny GTi-R..?? and is it a hard swap??? is there alot of things u gotta do b4 u swap? details ppl i need DETAILS!!!! lol :thumbup: thank u kindly


you are inviting the searth nazis.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SeR.NisSUN said:


> hhhmmmmmm.............. so whats the price range on the sunny GTi-R..?? and is it a hard swap??? is there alot of things u gotta do b4 u swap? details ppl i need DETAILS!!!! lol :thumbup: thank u kindly



no, now you need to search......use the forum..there's already plenty of information here available for you to answer any question you may have.


----------



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

James said:


> 1) lower compression
> 2) piston oil squirters
> 3) larger oil passages
> 4) quad throttle bodies
> ...


7) 440cc top fed low impedence injectors as against 370cc side feed in the bb


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

top fed? i thought they were side feed.......eh, either way, you're right, I forgot about the larger injectors


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

yea the gtir rules, doin the same swap next week, supposedly really easy but i will find out


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

i thought the BB had oil squirters too? liquid filled valves or something like that. does the GTI-R have that too?


----------

